# GeForce 210 Install Problem



## XeroFaith (Jan 31, 2011)

On my aunt's computer I am trying to install the 210 on keeps on blue screening after resetting the computer from the install. I got the latest drivers from the Nvidia's website, the computer is running on Windows 7. Does anyone know why this is happening? Thank you very much.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi XeroFaith,

Please find the procedure for posting regarding BSoD. If you follow this we can get a better idea of what the problem is:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...f-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

First thoughts is that it is a driver problem, make sure you are installing the correct version of the driver (32bit or 64bit).


Dave


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post the Error Codes on the BSOD.
PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand & Model Number.
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-Hdd-RAM-GPU-PSU.


----------



## XeroFaith (Jan 31, 2011)

"First thoughts is that it is a driver problem, make sure you are installing the correct version of the driver (32bit or 64bit)."

I made sure to install the correct version

"PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand & Model Number."
Dell Inspiron 530

I will return with the BSoD number after trying one more time.

I uninstalled the drivers but will do one more time.

The thing keeps on dumping memory and i can't find the code fast enough by the time it's done.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi XeroFaith,

When in Windows, right Click My Computer and go to properties. Click Advanced System Settings and then Startup and Recovery. In here, un-tick automatically restart. This way it will keep on the blue screen adn give you time to note it down.


Dave


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage
check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## XeroFaith (Jan 31, 2011)

Technical information: *** STOP : 0X00000115 (0xFFFFFA80045D9010, 0xFFFFF8800F19D354, 0x000000000000000, 0x000000000000002) *** nvlddkm.sys - adress FFFFF8800F19D354 base at FFF8800f047000, DateStamp 4d27c6da

After Googling "nvlddkm.sys" and finding out problems. I tried out some of the hot fixes and I still went nowhere.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

where are your specs


----------



## XeroFaith (Jan 31, 2011)

video card : Well Trying to make a geforce 210 work. Otherwise it's the intergrated cpu : Pentium (R) Dual-Core m/board : 6a79o009c-00 ram : 3 gigs DDR2 (2X1gig, 2X512Megs) power supply : brand : Dell model : Dell Inspiron 530 wattage : Temps : Motherboard : 27 Cpu Both : 30 Votage : Cpu Core : 1.12 +2.5 v : 3.04 V +3.3 V : 3.31 V +5 V : 5.05 V


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

STOP Error 0x00000115: A quick Google search says this is an AGP driver error.

Bug Check 0x115: AGP_INTERNAL

Sounds like an example of the classic conflict between the integrated gpu drivers (ATI) and the Nvidia drivers


----------

